# Help on renaissance cantare



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me where i would go for some help with a Renaissance cantare machine, looking for a forum or answers on some things. Thank you


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You might try a search on Yahoo Groups to see if there is one for that machine.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Try

RenaissanceEmbroideryMachine : Renaissance Embroidery Machine

I don't know how long you have owned your Cantare but in case you don't already know, the cantare is no longer being sold, parts availability may be limited and the Magellan software is no longer supported. You can read more at

Renaissance Machine

Bob


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

oldkush said:


> Try
> 
> RenaissanceEmbroideryMachine : Renaissance Embroidery Machine
> 
> ...


Bob, I knew there was a group but I just couldn't find it when I searched. I am going to bookmark it so when someone ask again I will know where to send them.
You're the best.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ARe these good machines ? I have seen some used ones for sale.

Thanks


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> ARe these good machines ? I have seen some used ones for sale.
> 
> Thanks


 
I have a mini for 6 years and haven't had any trouble at all just make sure you oil and greease the machine. I do a once a week cleaning and greeasing of the machine and oil every 2 hours when running.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Renaissance Embroidery Machine Support


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> ARe these good machines ? I have seen some used ones for sale.
> 
> Thanks


I had a Renaissance a few years ago...I sold it and bought a SWF...the difference in the two are night and day...and SWF has fantastic support for their machines.

Margaret


----------

